# Patient GM believes in current Bucks roster



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Milwaukee Bucks general manager John Hammond said the team is not in a "rebuild mode" but instead is building with its young core and believes those players can form the nucleus of a championship-contending team in the future.
> 
> In the present he maintains the team is trying to win as many games as possible while not rushing the process.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/patient-gm-believes-in-current-bucks-roster-b99658054z1-366505131.html


----------

